# Suckers not steel



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

My last 3 outings I've fished small holes where I've physically watched steelhead surface or jump repeatedly infront of me yet each day Ive landed several suckers and no steelhead.. I'm fly fishing with 2 egg patterns, any thoughts? Maybe I'm fishing to deep or to much weight?

-Nick


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

I would try some streamers......something to imitate baitfish. Good luck


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Nick, what was the water clarity? What colors were you using?


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

very clear could see bottom in the shallows. Was using pink and orange glo bug with a peach and flash trailer sucker spawn.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

You wont get bit if youre not drag free, thats first. Try using egg patterns in greens and blues when you see fish rolling like that in clear water. Fresh fish do not see pink well, and rolling fish is a good indicator they're fresh. If you know there's fish there and you're not getting bit change every 10 minutes. And it's tough to fish clear water period, try first and last light but if you have to fish during the day try to hit faster water as long as water temp is north of 42ish because the riffles will help mask your presentation. And don't be afraid to try beads, I've had multiple 20 fish plus days on the grand this year chucking them in clear water and they do a better job of imitating eggs than yarn ever will. Good luck and let me know how you do!


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

And really pale yellow, almost to where it looks white from a distance but you can see the yellow if you look closely has been money this year


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

kapposgd said:


> And really pale yellow, almost to where it looks white from a distance but you can see the yellow if you look closely has been money this year


Awesome will do thanks. I rarely fish beads but I'll definitely give them a go again.


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

As winter wears on and temps drop often times less is more...down size...especially in ultra clear water


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Runfish said:


> Awesome will do thanks. I rarely fish beads but I'll definitely give them a go again.


Tie up some "Oregon Cheese with tiny orange blood dot. My go to this time of year. works very well for me.


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Fished rocky this past Wednesday and it was so low and clear you could see the bottom of many of the deeper holes. We began to fish the broken water as it offered the only cover aside from physical structures like logs, undercuts... Downsizing made sense and were throwing single egg patterns in neutral yarn colors, with another as a dropper or various nymphs. Up at the faster moving head of a deep long pool, I noticed a fish making big strikes hidden among boulders in the current. It was smacking stunned / dead baitfish, and there were also sea gulls feeding on abundant baitfish as well that coming down current. We had already worked over that spot w eggs with no results before seeing active fish feeding there. I went back up and tied on a white bugger under my indicator to mimic a dead baitfish. I hooked 4 in about 20 minutes after getting shut out for hours before . All very aggressive takes and fights. I lost the white bugger and switched to a white zonker that worked just as well. Both were size 4/6 streamers which seemed large for such clear water, but they matched the size of the bait in the area, and it fooled the fish!


----------

